# Food vs poop



## Melinda Meyers (May 27, 2017)

Hey everyone
We feed Cooper Zignature grain free kibble. Lamb high protein. He eats about 5 cups per day to keep him From looking way too ribby. Vet said he is perfect size for his age. 11 months 50 pounds. My question is about how much he poops! 5 times a day! Guaranteed 
Is this normal? I would expect it with cheap dog food but zignature rates very high and his poops are healthy not runny. 
Any poopy thoughts? 
Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What goes in, must come out...

5 cups is a lot, I'm unfamiliar with your brand...but foods with a lot of filler, like soy and veggies create more poops and those with lower protein and more water can as well. Read the label. I'd bet that 5 cups are required to prevent "ribbyness" b/c its got a lot of junk fillers in there.

www.dogfoodadvisor.com....good resource for info.


----------



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

He is still a puppy and burning a lot of energy. I feed my 11month old GSP the same food you do and he’s gets about 5-6 cups a day and could probably use more. Now my 3year old V eats about 2-1/3 cups a day and needs to loose a few pounds. Not active due to rain and bad weather. I just switched them a few mo this ago and they used to poop so much and now it’s cut way back. Mine also “graze” in the grass for grass and whatever else they can find in the back yard. Rabbit poop, bird eggs etc. I think with any kibble they poop more tha with raw fed. Signature is one of the highest protein content I’ve found so it is good for a very active dog. Plus I think they poop more when they are very active. At least mine do.


----------

